# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  COMPRO KION DESHIDRATADO / ACEITE DE PALTA

## Marcos Huaman

Buenas tardes. 
Se busca productores de: Kion deshidratadoAceite de palta 
Contactarme al correo marcoshuaman.peru@gmail.com 
Saludos cordiales, 
Marcos HuamanTemas similares: Kion deshidratado en laminas VENTA DE JENJIBRE O KION DESHIDRATADO. COMPRO 10T DE MANGO ORGANICO DESHIDRATADO COMPRO PLATANO DESHIDRATADO ORGANICO 500KG compro almendra . marañon y aguaymanto deshidratado.

----------


## Leandro Manuel

Estimado Marcos Huaman  
Somos Agroexportaciones Llacta S.A.C., empresa agrícola dedicada a la producción de jengibre fresco, jengibre deshidratado y jengibre molido en la Selva Central. Por ello, tenemos un producto de calidad de exportación y amplio stock para abastecerle todo el año. Para mayor información escribir a mllacctarimay@agroexpollacta.com.pe o llamar a +51 978001892
Atentamente
Leandro Llacctarimay

----------


## juanka0603

Estoy interesado en tu producto jengibre deshidratado para exportación que cantidad.

----------


## Florchy

Dejar número para contacto

----------

